# My beloved handhelds, etc.



## Big_Lou (Jun 9, 2016)

So, I heard you like handhelds....

 

 

 



Spoiler


----------



## sunni (Jun 10, 2016)

why so many?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> So, I heard you like handhelds....
> 
> View attachment 3703890
> 
> ...


Yer missing Sega handheld from yer collection


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 11, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yer missing Sega handheld from yer collection


I've got a few Game Gears, including a couple boxed units, but this was more of a showcase for Big N stuff. 
Besides: GB >>>>>>>>>> GG


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> why so many?


(Just noticing this now, a bit late.)

Each of them has a story/sentimental significance. For example, one of the original grays I've owned since retail, nearly 30 years ago, and one of the Lites belonged to a dear friend who was suffering a long illness....her name and information remain, I'd never do a reset nor do I play that system much.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 13, 2016)

What!? No Tiger Game.com?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 14, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> What!? No Tiger Game.com?


I've got a couple of those stinkers, lol. Man was I excited when they announced that system....then I got one in-hand, and, well....


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 18, 2016)

Lost it!!



Now it's back!!


----------

